# Small scale project



## black85vette (Apr 23, 2010)

Smallest scale project I have done so far:


----------



## Twmaster (Apr 24, 2010)

Gee that looks like an engine. Just smaller.



Neat man. Neat.


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 24, 2010)

That's a big pencil!

Nice, BV. Small stuff is cool.
We need a vid, you know.

Dean


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 24, 2010)

Nope. Not buying it. Le'go my leg. ;D
Let's see the vid with a coin...and we all know about those funny pennies.


----------



## Swarf Rat (Apr 24, 2010)

Nicely done!! I'd like to see a few more photos.


----------



## Shopguy (Apr 24, 2010)

Nicely done whatever the scale. ;D
Ernie J


----------



## chuck foster (Apr 24, 2010)

cool.................a scaled up pencil............you never know what you will see on this model site!!!  :big: :big:

nice little steam engine as well :bow: :bow:

chuck


----------



## skeeter (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice little engine, :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks nice.

What is the bore and stroke?

I would love to see a video of it running.



SAM


----------



## black85vette (Apr 25, 2010)

OK Zee, aeromotor8 and Dean. You hurt me deeply and question my integrity.  So here you go. A picture with a REAL quarter. I swear; no photoshop or editing!!!


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 25, 2010)

Nicely done Vette!

Bob


----------



## chuck foster (Apr 25, 2010)

i for one never doubted you i was just poke some fun at you, i hope you accept my apologies.

none the less it is a nice little model engine.

chuck


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice vette. A video would be great too. I love the small stuff, just hard on the eyes these days. Your design?

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 25, 2010)

Almost. You almost had me. You certainly worried me some.

But I repeat...



			
				zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Nope. Not buying it. Le'go my leg.



 :big:

I got $2.99 that says it ain't so. :big:


----------



## Kermit (Apr 25, 2010)

Psst!  Hey Zee!








for vending machines that stock 2 liter bottles.  :big:

Kermit


----------



## black85vette (Apr 25, 2010)

Kermit; sure could have used one of those!



			
				aermotor8  said:
			
		

> i for one never doubted you..........chuck



Chuck, my wife would tell you that when dealing with rascals like me doubt is always a good strategy.  ;D

Zee; there is just no pulling the wool over your keen eyes!!  The quarter was real and no photo shop used.  Just a little perspective. Just tilt the engine a little and move the quarter closer to the camera. However I am not going to bet with you.  I have seen how you hound and humiliate the loser publicly and don't want any part of that.  :big:


----------



## chuck foster (Apr 25, 2010)

you got me and you got me good :big: :big: :bow: :bow: :bow:

still a very nice engine what ever the size (ya bugger) :big: :big:

chuck


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 25, 2010)

The $2.99 reference was for the 1" by 11 1/2" John Deere pencil I found on eBay.

There's also a 3" Washington quarter available for $2.99.

But you got me on the quarter. Nicely done.



			
				black85vette  said:
			
		

> I have seen how you hound and humiliate the loser publicly and don't want any part of that.



Who? Me? Must be some other zeepster. (I may forgive...but I don't forget.) ;D


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 25, 2010)

Oops. All is lost now, BV. Sounds like you're on Zees "crumbs" list. 
Glad for the company.

Still wanna vid! Don't really care how big it is or if I've seen it before. Looks real nice.

Dean


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 25, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Oops. All is lost now, BV. Sounds like you're on Zees "crumbs" list.
> Glad for the company.



Not at all! No problem with BV. I just happen to be from his neighboring state of Missouri...and was a little skeptical.

List has only one entry...so it's not a 'crumbs' list....just a 'crumb' list. You are all alone. Make that 'special'. :big:

Having said that...it's not the only list I maintain...and you're on a couple of others...and in good company. ;D


----------



## black85vette (Apr 26, 2010)

OK Dean. Here you go!  For those who do not recognize it, this is Elmer's #19 - "Standby".  I was interested in building it because the valve is part of the shaft and hidden inside the center bushing. Very clever design and simple to build.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhuXZ6Jm3Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhuXZ6Jm3Lo[/ame]


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey BV, that's poifect!
I must have been put on Zee's "urarat" list when I wasn't watching. 
Zee and his lists. I'm so down about it, dood.

Dean,
on the lists
sigh


----------



## Maryak (Apr 27, 2010)

B85V,

Great little engine - smooth runner :bow: :bow: - not zee lizt problem cee ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice runner vette. Thm:

Rick


----------

